# [OTW] Gentoo mit nur drei Befehlen installieren

## Yamakuzure

 *http://german-bash.org/299125 wrote:*   

>  <fil>  ach... hört doch auf. um gentoo zu installieren braucht man nur 3 cmd's.
> 
> <fil> cfdisk /dev/hda && mkfs.xfs /dev/hda1 && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/ && chroot /mnt/gentoo/ && env-update && . /etc/profile && emerge sync && cd /usr/portage && scripts/bootsrap.sh && emerge system && emerge vim && vi /etc/fstab && emerge gentoo-dev-sources && cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig && make install modules_install && emerge gnome mozilla-firefox openoffice && emerge grub && cp /boot/grub/grub.conf.sample /boot/grub/grub.conf && vi /boot/grub/grub.conf && grub && init 6
> 
> <fil> das is nummer eins.

   :Very Happy:  Recht hat er!

----------

## Necoro

Alt ... und falsch  :Razz:  ... Wer macht heute noch ne Stage-1-Installation?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie geht denn heute eine stage1 Installation noch?

Finde es irgendwie blöd, dass die Dateien stage3 heißen. Man sollte sie einfach in stage umbenennen. Weil stage1 und stage2 stammt aus einer vergangenen Zeit. Wobei ich den Sinn von stage2 nie verstanden habe.

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wie geht denn heute eine stage1 Installation noch?

 

So

Auf die Weise hab ich vor ca. 2 Jahren meine Kiste installiert. War aber wohl mehr aus Philosophiegründen und weil ich eigentlich keine Zeit hatte.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Wie geht denn heute eine stage1 Installation noch? 
> 
> So
> 
> Auf die Weise hab ich vor ca. 2 Jahren meine Kiste installiert. War aber wohl mehr aus Philosophiegründen und weil ich eigentlich keine Zeit hatte.

 Echt? Hab immer gelesen, das bootstrap.sh nicht mehr durchgeht und deine Stage1 Dateien sind ja auch irgendwo aus der Vergangenheit.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Oh mann... Typisch Linuxer, echt.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Schon allen "mkfs", dann "mount" und dann gleich "chroot" geht schon nicht. Aber die Idee sowas ins IRC zu schreiben fand ich halt witzig. (Bin ich aber wohl irgendwie alleine hier...)

Wie dem auch sein, hab ja selber schon seit Jahren keinen stage1 bootstrap mehr gemacht. Lohnt sich heutzutage ja nicht.

----------

## Necoro

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Aber die Idee sowas ins IRC zu schreiben fand ich halt witzig. (Bin ich aber wohl irgendwie alleine hier...)

 

Bist du sicherlich nicht  :Smile:  ... aber wie ich schon schrieb: Dieses "Kommando" gibt es mindestens schon so lange, wie ich Gentoo verwende ... daher ist der Neuigkeits- und LOL-Faktor eher niedrig  :Smile: 

----------

## nikaya

Ich kannte es noch nicht und fand es für ein, zwei Sekunden ganz lustig.   :Razz: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Ich kannte es noch nicht und fand es für ein, zwei Sekunden ganz lustig.  

 Genau mein Gedanke!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *http://german-bash.org/299125 wrote:*    <fil>  ach... hört doch auf. um gentoo zu installieren braucht man nur 3 cmd's.
> 
> <fil> cfdisk /dev/hda && mkfs.xfs /dev/hda1 && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/ && chroot /mnt/gentoo/ && env-update && . /etc/profile && emerge sync && cd /usr/portage && scripts/bootsrap.sh && emerge system && emerge vim && vi /etc/fstab && emerge gentoo-dev-sources && cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig && make install modules_install && emerge gnome mozilla-firefox openoffice && emerge grub && cp /boot/grub/grub.conf.sample /boot/grub/grub.conf && vi /boot/grub/grub.conf && grub && init 6
> 
> <fil> das is nummer eins.   Recht hat er!

 

naja, dass man nur 3 Mal ENTER drückt, heißt nicht, dass es nur 3 Befehle gibt, also ich kann immer noch gut 20-30 zählen.

----------

## r3tep

Dieser alte Hut ist vor ein paar Tagen auf germanbash aufgetaucht und ist deswegen vermutlich hier gelandet...

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Finde es irgendwie blöd, dass die Dateien stage3 heißen. Man sollte sie einfach in stage umbenennen. 

 

Stimmt, das hätte was ...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Steve` wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Finde es irgendwie blöd, dass die Dateien stage3 heißen. Man sollte sie einfach in stage umbenennen.  
> 
> Stimmt, das hätte was ...

 Gibt doch einige, die gar nicht mehr wissen, was stage1 und stage2 sind. Und die sich jetzt fragen, warum das stage3 heißt....

Aber wenn es kein 1, 2 oder 3 mehr gibt, dann ist stage an sich komplett falsch. System wäre da eventuell angebracht.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Steve` wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Finde es irgendwie blöd, dass die Dateien stage3 heißen. Man sollte sie einfach in stage umbenennen.  
> 
> Stimmt, das hätte was ... Gibt doch einige, die gar nicht mehr wissen, was stage1 und stage2 sind. Und die sich jetzt fragen, warum das stage3 heißt....
> 
> Aber wenn es kein 1, 2 oder 3 mehr gibt, dann ist stage an sich komplett falsch. System wäre da eventuell angebracht.

  Nein, das würde ich persönlich nicht begrüßen, es sind doch schließlich immer noch Stage3 Archive, also sollten sie auch weiterhin so benannt bleiben.

 *Quote:*   

>  Hab immer gelesen, das bootstrap.sh nicht mehr durchgeht und deine Stage1 Dateien sind ja auch irgendwo aus der Vergangenheit.

 Ok, die meines Wissens letzten offiziellen gentoo Stage1-2008 Archive gibt es ja (zum Glück) immer noch auf den bekannten Mirrors , und es lässt sich da auch immer noch (problemlos) ein  (Stage3) System draus bauen.

Ich habe damit zumindest vor ein paar Monaten (November 2009) noch erfolgreich ein System aufsetzen können, und ja via bootstrap.sh Script.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, aber das ist doch irgendwie Vergangenheit. Eine stage3 Installation und ein anschließendes emerge -e world führt doch zu dem gleichen Ergebnis. Mit einer 2 Jahre alten stage Datei bist du auch nicht schneller. am Ziel

Warum in der Vergangenheit leben? Es wird nicht mehr supportet, die stage Dateien sind einfach nur noch alt und Vorteile bringt es auch keine. Ja, ich bin auch mal zu Gentoo gekommen, weil stage1 angeblich die absolut perfekte Optimierung bringt. Aber das ist doch lange her.

----------

## Josef.95

@Klaus Meier

Ist schon richtig, ist wohl auch einer der Gründe warum heute offiziell nur noch Stage3 angeboten und verwendet wird.

Ich hatte die stage1 Installation auch nur aus Spaß an der Sache gemacht, mit einer stage3 Installation kommt man idR sicher schneller und einfacher zum Ziel...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Obwohl, wenn ich so zurückdenke, meine erste Installation, ein Pentium III mit 400 MHz und eine 756k Leitung. War ja damals der Hit. Parallelfetch gab es noch nicht, da hat die erste Installation eine Woche gedauert.

----------

## nikaya

drobbins bittet bei Funtoo immer noch ein stage1 Archiv an, warum auch immer. Die stage2 sind gerade nicht dabei obwohl sie bei der Quickinstall-Guide erwähnt werden und früher auch mal im Repo waren.

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/funtoo/funtoo/amd64/funtoo-amd64-2010.04.29/

----------

## Earthwings

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## disi

Ich finde das hier irgendwie lustiger   :Laughing:  :

 *Quote:*   

> Installing Gentoo takes only two easily memorable commands:
> 
> 1) fdisk /dev/hda && mkfs.xfs /dev/hda1 && mkswap /dev/hda2 && swapon /dev/hda2 && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/ && cd /mnt/gentoo/ && links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml && md5sum -c stage3-*.tar.bz2.DIGESTS && tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2 && links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml && md5sum -c portage-latest.tar.bz2.md5sum && tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr && nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf && mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf && mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc && mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev && chroot /mnt/gentoo/ && env-update && source /etc/profile && emerge --sync && cd /etc && rm /etc/make.profile && ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/desktop make.profile && cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/US/Eastern /etc/localtime && cd /usr/portage && scripts/bootstrap.sh && emerge -e system && emerge vim && emerge gentoo-sources && cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig && make install modules_install && vim /etc/fstab && passwd && emerge grub vixiecron syslogng dhcpcd && cp /boot/grub/grub.conf.sample /boot/grub/grub.conf && vim /boot/grub/grub.conf && grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab && grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hda && init 6 && emerge gnome mozilla-firefox openoffice && emerge --sync && emerge portage openssh
> 
> 2) reboot 

 

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Gentoo

----------

